# All my Louisiana peeps!



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

MissionSix said:


> What do y’all think?


I think you're going to have a hard time organizing an event that will attract fly anglers that isn't catch and release. Generally speaking, fly fishermen in our area do not keep a lot of fish. If you want them to fish your event, you're going to have to pander to their way of fishing. If you want a good idea of how to run a fly tournament in Louisiana, have a look at the sheepy. 


Edit- don't take what I said the wrong way. Just an observation. I would fish the event depending on where you hold it and how many boats sign up.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I've never done any, but there are tons of photo-only yak tournaments around. That could be an option.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> I think you're going to have a hard time organizing an event that will attract fly anglers that isn't catch and release. Generally speaking, fly fishermen in our area do not keep a lot of fish. If you want them to fish your event, you're going to have to pander to their way of fishing. If you want a good idea of how to run a fly tournament in Louisiana, have a look at the sheepy.
> 
> 
> Edit- don't take what I said the wrong way. Just an observation. I would fish the event depending on where you hold it and how many boats sign up.



Lol. I promise man I’m not one of those sensitive people that take honest and genuine advice and criticism the wrong way. I actually use it as a tool to help make our events better and more enjoyable for everyone involved. 

As far as a CPR event for something like this is super easy to do. I may have been a little misleading in my above description. Ultimately, my goal is to get the Microskiff community together for a fun day on the water and meet new people in our area. 

But seriously though, thank you for the reply!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Did you have one of these events down around PAC at some point?


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> Did you have one of these events down around PAC at some point?


I have. We hold all of our tournaments and most of our challenges there. Last year we held a fly fishing tournament there and are putting on another one April 29th.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

(well except or bad ass fly fishing tournament coming up next month)

I saw this advertised and am planning on fishing it. I got into fly fishing last year and now I'm hooked! I like the idea of fly fishing only. I'm assuming the fish have to be kept alive for weigh in?


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Elusive Porpi said:


> (well except or bad ass fly fishing tournament coming up next month)
> 
> I saw this advertised and am planning on fishing it. I got into fly fishing last year and now I'm hooked! I like the idea of fly fishing only. I'm assuming the fish have to be kept alive for weigh in?



No they don’t but it is strongly encouraged. We are contemplating going to a bonus system for bringing in live fish and prizes for best release of live fish to promote conservation. I’ve seen what heavily targets area does to that immediate locations population of fish.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

MissionSix said:


> No they don’t but it is strongly encouraged. We are contemplating going to a bonus system for bringing in live fish and prizes for best release of live fish to promote conservation. I’ve seen what heavily targets area does to that immediate locations population of fish.


OK, I have a release well, but its not hooked up. Sounds like a good project to work on this weekend.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

You know I'm in @MissionSix


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CPR in Louisiana? That’s a joke...


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> CPR in Louisiana? That’s a joke...


Why is this a joke? lots of Yak tourney are like this already. I'm good with it.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> CPR in Louisiana? That’s a joke...


Please explain why that’s a joke


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

A little more on what we do at Mission Six as well. I plan to expand even more after I have my Gheenoe and my skiff!!

https://mission6.org/where-it-all-began/


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

MissionSix said:


> Please explain why that’s a joke


I suspect that comment was based on (excluding the fly rod guys) the modus operandi in LA for a fishing trip is to post a picture with a cooler full of dead fish.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Well, catch and release has definitely become a lot more popular down here for sure. I do keep a good bit of my catch myself but I eat what I catch as does my family. But I also release a lot of my catch as well. I still don’t understand why a CPR event is a joke though. It’s not even a tournament but more of a hangout.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Catch and release into grease is probably the most popular type of catch and release in Louisiana. Anyway, out of all the skiffs I've been on I can only think of two that had live wells. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was just making a funny about Louisiana catch and release, not a jab at your operation. I honestly have not seen many other states internet guide reports with a group of googans standing behind a pile of fish that were dumped out of a wheel barrow on the dock. That’s why I was making that comment.
I’m glad to see so many tournaments going the catch and release route. I just wish Texas would stop all the trout tournaments, they are killing lots of really big breeders and it really bothers me how upset tournament fishermen get when someone even mentions a 25” maximum length for trout tournaments. It’s like they enjoy throwing those big girls in the livewell and killing them. Even the live weigh in tournaments are a joke because the fish are released in the nearest marina in a state if shock so flipper gets an easy meal.
Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was just making a funny about Louisiana catch and release, not a jab at your operation. I honestly have not seen many other states internet guide reports with a group of googans standing behind a pile of fish that were dumped out of a wheel barrow on the dock. That’s why I was making that comment.
> I’m glad to see so many tournaments going the catch and release route. I just wish Texas would stop all the trout tournaments, they are killing lots of really big breeders and it really bothers me how upset tournament fishermen get when someone even mentions a 25” maximum length for trout tournaments. It’s like they enjoy throwing those big girls in the livewell and killing them. Even the live weigh in tournaments are a joke because the fish are released in the nearest marina in a state if shock so flipper gets an easy meal.
> Sorry for the hijack.


I’m with you on the most part. I definitely would like to see more CPR type tournaments. That would help stop exactly what you are saying as far as the big bags of big fish and also the releasing of the big fish in one location. 

No offense taken by the way. I was just wondering why it was a joke. I was kinda preparing myself for someone to try to troll a little and have some fun.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I would do away with all tournaments personally because I don't think they do the fishery any thing of value. I have no problem with fun get together type things like The Sheepy especially since they are focused on a species that doesn't get pressured to death.

But as long as tournaments exist I sure wish they would go the CPR route.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Been a little while since I posted so just wanted to check in. My turnaround is almost over. I should have the Gheenoe home here next week or the week after. A week from Monday I should be able to get that bad boy out on the water!!!


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Just signed up for the Point Aux Chene Tournament this Sunday, I'm getting Excited about it. Looks like the weather will be decent enough to catch a fish or 2.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Heck yeah!!!! I’m going down there in the morning to catch a few and bring some gear down there for this weekend!!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How did it go?


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

It was AWESOME!!! I can honestly say I am a very lucky man to be blessed to work with the team I have! Louisiana is so freaking amazing with how generous the angling community is. Some extremely close competition with even better good, entertainment, and of course trash talk! The pictures and video will be out soon. We ate already working on our next event. There are SSOOOOOOO many people to thank I can’t name them all!!


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for hosting the Tournament. I had a blast fishing it. I've never worked so hard to catch 2 fish! Looking forward to next year!


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Thanks for hosting the Tournament. I had a blast fishing it. I've never worked so hard to catch 2 fish! Looking forward to next year!


Thank you!!! It definitely was a blast seeing so many people turn out to just support our heroes!


----------

